# COVID-19 humor to relieve stress



## chic

If this is inappropriate in any way the mods can remove it. But since we're all feeling isolated and stressed, I thought maybe a little humor could help? So share your funny stuff here please. It's hard to feel pain or helplessness when you're laughing.


----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster

Word has it that some places are running out of protection.


----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 96284


Maybe I'm dense but I don't get this.  Would someone please explain?


----------



## squatting dog

StarSong said:


> Maybe I'm dense but I don't get this.  Would someone please explain?


From the movie "Demolition man" with Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## StarSong

squatting dog said:


> From the movie "Demolition man" with Sylvester Stallone.


Guess it won't mean anything to those who haven't seen the movie.


----------



## chic




----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> Maybe I'm dense but I don't get this.  Would someone please explain?


Don't feel bad...I didn't get it either.  LOL  Didn't see that movie.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## RadishRose

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 96407


Exactly!


----------



## chic




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656

*Got this from my niece. Posting mine....and a blank if you want to play  Feel free to share on FB

 *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## chic




----------



## StarSong

*To all the a-holes that hoarded toilet paper; we have you on video, and will find your house. 
This is what it will look like on Halloween.*


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster

January 2020: I’m cutting toxic people out of my life
March 2020: We’re all toxic now


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## chic




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## StarSong




----------



## chic




----------



## Pete

chic said:


> If this is inappropriate in any way the mods can remove it. But since we're all feeling isolated and stressed, I thought maybe a little humor could help? So share your funny stuff here please. It's hard to feel pain or helplessness when you're laughing.
> 
> View attachment 96250


thanks for the smile


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog

The new norm for 2020.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog

next years fashion's are out.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## chic




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## squatting dog

Save the shrubbery.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun

Remember the good old days when you could go to the store any time you wanted, get as much as you needed, there were no empty shelves and you didn't have to wear a Hazmat suit?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## chic




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz

*Easter Bunnies 2020

*


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Keesha

OneEyedDiva said:


> Don't feel bad...I didn't get it either.  LOL  Didn't see that movie.


Nor did I. It must be a guy joke.


----------



## Lakeland living

New bit of keeping my hands busy.....


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## Em in Ohio

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 96283


? weaponized TP ?


----------



## Em in Ohio

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 97925


My gas will last until 2022 at this rate!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## debodun

A deal going down on the street.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pink Biz said:


> *Easter Bunnies 2020
> 
> View attachment 97918*


These are TOO cute! ROFLM*O ‼


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## chic




----------



## Jim W.

*A little stab at virus humor I came up with myself this morning.....*







*First prize.....*






*If there's a "Most Ironic Prize Winner" contest, she'd win that, too.*
​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Called in this recruit to help out.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pink Biz

*Cat quarantine   

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

with the local newscaster working from home, wouldn't yu
love to have a weatherman that would walk to his window and say: 'It's raining.'


----------



## Sasha5113

RadishRose said:


>


In Kilmarnock, VA it seems someone did that with the Bean with Bacon.


----------



## Jim W.

They've been showing on TV how to make masks out of spare cloth and rubber bands.

Given the way people have been buying and hoarding up everything else virus related, Office Depot and Walmart might soon be all out of rubber bands and JoAnn Fabric and Hobby Lobby might run completely out of fabric.


----------



## Suzy623

* Half of us are going to come out of this quarantine as amazing cooks. The other half will come out with a drinking problem.
* I used to spin the toilet paper like I was on Wheel of Fortune. Now I turn it like I’m cracking a safe.
* I need to practice social distancing from . . . the refrigerator.
* Still haven’t decided where to go for Easter/Passover . . . The Living Room or The Bedroom.
* Every few days, try your jeans on just to make sure they fit. Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom.
* Homeschooling is going well. 2 students suspended for fighting and 1 teacher fired for drinking on the job!
* I don’t think anyone expected that when we changed the clocks we’d go from Standard Time to Twilight Zone.
* This morning I saw a neighbor talking to her cat. It was obvious she thought her cat understood her. I came into the house, told my dog . . . we laughed a lot.
* So, after this quarantine, will the producers of My 600 Pound life just find me or do I find them?
* Quarantine Day 5: Went to this restaurant called THE KITCHEN. You have to gather all the ingredients and make your own meal. I have no clue how this place is still in business!
* My body has absorbed so much soap and disinfectant lately that when I pee it cleans the toilet.
* Day 5 of Homeschooling: One of these little monsters called in a bomb threat.
* I’m so excited . . . it’s time to take out the garbage. What to wear, what to wear?
* I hope the weather is good tomorrow for my trip to Puerto Backyardia. I’m getting tired of Los Livingroomia.
* Classified Ad: Single man with toilet paper seeks women with hand sanitizer for good clean fun.
* Day 6 of Homeschooling: My child just said “I hope I don’t have the same teacher next year.” I’m offended.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pecos

Day 1 – I Can Do This!! Got enough food and wine to last a month!



Day 2 – Opening my 8th bottle of Wine. I fear wine supplies might not last!



Day 3 – Strawberries: Some have 210 seeds, some have 235 seeds. Who Knew??



Day 4 – 8:00pm. Removed my Day Pajamas and put on my Night Pajamas.



Day 5 – Today, I tried to make Hand Sanitizer. It came out as Jello Shots!!



Day 6 – I get to take the Garbage out. I’m So excited, I can’t decide what to wear.



Day 7 – Laughing way too much at my own jokes!!



Day 8 – Went to a new restaurant called “The Kitchen”. You have to gather all the ingredients and make your own meal. I have No clue how this place is still in business.



Day 9 – I put liquor bottles in every room. Tonight, I’m getting all dressed up and going Bar hopping.



Day 10 – Struck up a conversation with a Spider today. Seems nice. He’s a Web Designer.



Day 11 – Isolation is hard. I swear my fridge just said, “What the hell do you want now?”



Day 12 – I realized why dogs get so excited about something moving outside, going for walks or car rides. I think I just barked at a squirrel.



Day 13 – If you keep a glass of wine in each hand, you can’t accidently touch your face.



Day 14 – Watched the birds fight over a worm. The Cardinals lead the Blue Jays 3–1.



Day 15 – Anybody else feel like they’ve cooked dinner about 395 times this month?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

Elaine from Seinfeld (Julia Louis Dreyfus)  speaks on coronavirus safety.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-uojREh7iz/


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


> Elaine from Seinfeld (Julia Louis Dreyfus)  speaks on coronavirus safety.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 98784


You just need to update.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> Wisdom is using those things that work for you, for as long as they work for you, and letting go of the things that are not working for you.
> 
> John Roger


Ooh!  I sure like this quote, @Ruthanne!


----------



## Wren




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx

MickaC said:


> View attachment 98994


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MickaC




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## DGM

A reminder posted on a big sheet of paper which hangs in my fridge.  I look at it when I open the door:  YOU'RE NOT HUNGRY.  YOU'RE BORED!  CLOSE THE DOOR!


----------



## DGM

I watched my neighbor who was scraping off the bumper sticker which bragged about her little girl being such a fine student.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## squatting dog

I'm not worried about meat plant shutdowns, I'll just hit the stores for my meals.


----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 99479View attachment 99480


----------



## squatting dog

RadishRose said:


>


I'm glad a few got it.


----------



## squatting dog

Got my new clock today.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx

Wren said:


> View attachment 99922


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## StarSong

@Ken N Tx - No kidding.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC




----------



## WhatInThe

No bare bottomed farting. Actual advice

https://www.tweaktown.com/news/7197...-coronavirus-might-be-spreading-it/index.html

Talk about someone giving you gas......


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC




----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> View attachment 100848


As per general distancing and safety advice, I leave my mask if I'm traveling from one store to another.  Having a very limited number of masks, I don't remove the one I'm wearing for that outing until I'm finished with my errands.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 100867


I actually have 3 four legged doorbells....


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC




----------



## squatting dog

Finally found a few cans to add to my prepper supply.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

They want $24.97 for this T shirt. I wouldn't be stupid enough to pay that.


----------



## Fyrefox

Monty Python revisited...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## StarSong

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 101432


Or two out of three....


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster

US Dollars after microwaving:  


Canadian Dollars after Microwaving:


----------



## Duster

My husband had a conference call today. It was minimized so I thought it was just a speakerphone call. It wasn't. 

He didn't have any idea because he was focused on his work. 

I was wandering around in a sleepy stupor to and from the bathroom. They saw. 

One of them said, "hey, I just saw your wife's boobs!" 

Once I realized what was happening, I grabbed a baby blanket and tried to crawl away, which they apparently could see as well, and I could hear them all laughing. My husband couldn't even breathe he was laughing so hard. 

I was pretty embarrassed. More embarrassed when I found out the hospital chaplain was on the call. I can only hope I made someone's day.


----------



## squatting dog

Me, hiding from the virus.    Hint... look lower right and slightly up for the eye's.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MickaC




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## needshave

Today I was down on my hands and knees laying paying bricks for a sidewalk at my home. I glanced up to see three ladies walking down the sidewalk toward my house.  A quick glance told me that they were all wearing homemade masks to protect them from the spread of the Coronavirus but something seemed odd to me. I looked back and One lady had poked a hole in her mask allowing her to put a cigarette in her mouth, thru the mask, and was smoking. 

It's true I guess, you pick your battles.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Sadly, humor has a slice of truth to it.


----------



## StarSong

squatting dog said:


> Sadly, humor has a slice of truth to it.
> 
> View attachment 103248


Don't hate me 'cause you ain't me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx

MickaC said:


> View attachment 103527


----------



## Lethe200

Apologies if this has been posted before:


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx

MickaC said:


> View attachment 104018


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Fyrefox

The latest, best-ever protective headgear for COVID!  Now if only we could see where we're going...


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pinky




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Anyone ever notice how much a dandelion resembles a virus pic when photographed up close just before a breeze carries it away? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Wren




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx

MickaC said:


> View attachment 107842


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## squatting dog

Finally got my new approved mask.    still waiting for my eye protection.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


>


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Marcella

Funny! TFS!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 110431



I have and I did.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## MickaC




----------



## grahamg




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> View attachment 112654


The plexiglass is to protect the cashier from possible customers' aerosolized virus.  And vice versa.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## grahamg

Not really connected with the current crisis but humour nonetheless:


----------



## MickaC




----------



## grahamg

Does this fit here too(?):


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## OneEyedDiva

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 113167


Good gracious!!! I can see why that lady would want to stick around!!


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lethe200




----------



## grahamg

I noticed a sign on a facebook page, (sorry cant reproduce it right now), it said:

"I went shopping with my husband recently, both wearing our facemasks..............,
when we took them off I realised I'd come home with the wrong husband    !"    .


----------



## CinnamonSugar

True story...I was in the beauty parlor having a trim and of course there was the usual noise of hair dryers, ppl talking,...  a guy comes in to deliver take out food and asks one of the beauticians something.  She says, “you will have to speak up,,, I can’t hear u with this mask on”.


----------



## Sunny

CinnamonSugar said:


> True story...I was in the beauty parlor having a trim and of course there was the usual noise of hair dryers, ppl talking,...  a guy comes in to deliver take out food and asks one of the beauticians something.  She says, “you will have to speak up,,, I can’t hear u with this mask on”.



Maybe she was using it to cover her ears?


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## grahamg

Words on a bottle:

"*MOM SPIT"

Universal cleaner,
Great for faces. + Ears
Shoes, floors, Counters,
Linoleum, Bathrooms,
Automotive degreasing,
And much, much, more!*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## win231

A police officer walks up to a driver he just pulled over.
Officer:  "Why do I smell alcohol & marijuana?"
Driver:  "Because you're not social distancing."


----------



## MickaC




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## grahamg

*APPARENTLY ONE OF 
THE SYMPTOMS OF 
COVID-19 IS HAVING 
NO TASTE...................
LOOKING BACK ON MY
EXES, I THINK I'VE BEEN
INFECTED FOR YEARS*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## grahamg

*"APPARENTLY"
Just heard that there will *
*be a round of applause 
for couriers and delivery drivers. 
It could be anytime tomorrow *
*between 9.00 am and 5 pm. *


----------



## grahamg

*"APPARENTLY "
I met a man the other day who said he talked to his suitcases.
Thats funny I said, I do the same thing!
When I told them they wouldn't be going on holiday this year because of the virus, they started crying.  .*

*"I hadn't realised I'd got such emotional baggage."

(courtesy of Tony Blackburn, well known for his corny jokes, and the first man to speak on BBC radio 1 back in the 1960s, and still broadcasting today in spite of his sense of humour!   ).*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## grahamg

_ONE OF THE UPSIDES OF THE PANDEMIC.....

UGLY WOMEN WEARING MASKS    !_

(Can I get away with this one I wonder ?)


----------



## StarSong

grahamg said:


> _ONE OF THE UPSIDES OF THE PANDEMIC.....
> 
> UGLY WOMEN WEARING MASKS    !_
> 
> (Can I get away with this one I wonder ?)


Ditto ugly men.


----------



## grahamg

StarSong said:


> Ditto ugly men.


Ah, but we're nearly all ugly!      .


----------



## grahamg

This sums up the above nicely:


----------



## grahamg

Taking a new direction here:


----------



## grahamg

Very tenuous link to Covd crisis this one, (see if you can spot it ?):

"Two snowmen are standing in a field. 
One says to the other: 'Funny, I can smell carrots too'." .


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MickaC




----------



## grahamg

Hmmm............


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## grahamg

Three cut and pastes:

*"My husband purchased a world map and then gave me a dart and said, “Throw this and wherever it lands—that’s where I’m taking you when this pandemic ends.” Turns out, we’re spending two weeks behind the fridge."*
*
"Mom always told me I wouldn’t accomplish anything by lying in bed all day. But look at me now, ma! I’m saving the world!"
*
*"As we’re all in quarantine I guess we’ll be making only inside jokes from now on." *


----------



## old medic

Asked the Doctor if COVID was sexually transmitted....
He wasn't sure, but asked why...
I said to begin with it was kind of kinky but the mask thing was getting old....


----------



## MickaC




----------



## grahamg

"If we knew what it was we were doing, it would not be called research would it?"

(Albert Einstein 1879 - 1955).     .


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## 911




----------



## MickaC




----------



## grahamg

Believe it or not the following advice *is not, repeat not meant to be humourous*, but forgive me I thought it deserved a place in this section:

_"....the guidance also acknowledges that not everyone has access to an exclusive sex partner at home. People who are dating or “hooking up” should still try to minimize close contacts. Safer sex during Covid-19 also means wearing a mask and avoiding kissing. “Heavy breathing and panting can spread the virus further,” it says."_ .


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> View attachment 126688


Amen.


----------



## MickaC

Is there anyone going to A + W.......could you get me a .......Mozza burger, onion rings and a apple turnover.

Thanks.
My treat next time.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> Is there anyone going to A + W.......could you get me a .......Mozza burger, onion rings and a apple turnover.
> 
> Thanks.
> *My treat next time.*


Yeah, I've heard that before.


----------



## Ken N Tx

MickaC said:


> Is there anyone going to A + W.......could you get me a .......Mozza burger, onion rings and a apple turnover.
> 
> Thanks.
> My treat next time.


----------



## Lethe200

Loved MickaC's post #324! Then I saw a Quora post that somebody copied from social media. Can you _*believe *_it? Soooo funny!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

A little Arkansas humor.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## tbeltrans

MickaC said:


> Is there anyone going to A + W.......could you get me a .......Mozza burger, onion rings and a apple turnover.
> 
> Thanks.
> My treat next time.








Tony


----------



## Tish




----------



## StarSong




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## MickaC




----------



## tbeltrans

One result of COVID-19 is that we now have another meaning for the term "silent but deadly" in addition to somebody passing gas quietly as in:



I think it is the "silent" part of COVID-19 that is the reason for so much churn about wearing masks and taking precautions.  There are things that just don't seem quite real until they are experienced in some manner.  That is a good reason to listen to those on the front lines in this thing, as well as those who have had family and friends come down with it.

Tony


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Capt Lightning

On another forum, I mentioned that Scotland was introducing  5 tiers of Covid restrictions .  Someone replied that his wedding cake only had 3 tiers, but he had been in lockdown ever since


----------



## StarSong

Capt Lightning said:


> On another forum, I mentioned that Scotland was introducing  5 tiers of Covid restrictions .  Someone replied that his wedding cake only had 3 tiers, but he had been in lockdown ever since


Betting it's been a helluva honeymoon.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## chic

A little off subject but funny IMO.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## tbeltrans

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 131175



I grabbed this image and sent it around to the rest of our condo board and our management company contact, suggesting we fly it in second position on our flag pole.  It will be interesting to get the responses.  Maybe one of the other board members will call for a vote, not realizing it is a joke. 

Tony


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish

Social Distancing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## AnnieA

Was it the virus or the swab....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## peramangkelder

They are our Super Heroes now


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## grahamg

*No nativity this year because the three wise men face a travel ban,
The shepherds have been furloughed,
The innkeeper has shut under tier 3 regulations, and had a slump in bookings,
And Santa wont be working because if you include Donna, Blixen, and all the other reindeer plus the man on the reins you'll break the rule of six! 
*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

....


----------



## PopsnTuff

.....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

Social distancing.


----------



## Tish

Social distancing LOL


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Due to the fact that my social calendar has " 0 " activities.......spiders are spinning webs on my vehicle.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Nothing to do with covid, but funny anyway.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## chic

Funny but not covid related.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> *Due to the fact that my social calendar has " 0 " activities.......spiders are spinning webs on my vehicle.*


Mine too.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Not Covid, but funny.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

Kinda true.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## chic

Not covid, but funny. Happy T' Day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Not covid, but funny.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Not covid related but funny.


----------



## grahamg




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## chic

Nor covid related but cute anyway.


----------



## grahamg

Nor this one, (maybe there's a world shortage of coronavirus jokes developing?):


----------



## chic

This neither.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

Another off topic one, unless it is an undiagnosed symptom of Covid to say silly things...?


----------



## grahamg

One more in same vein...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AnnieA

.







They're super heros and are having trouble wading through the non Covid stuff!     There's a generic humor thread! Hint, hint @grahamg  

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/members-funny-pictures.1013/page-234


.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

hollydolly said:


>


You've got to admire the inventiveness haven't you!


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

covid naps anyone?


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


>


Bwahahahaha That's brilliant


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

A covid Christmas Carol.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Damaged Goods

Had an old friend over last night for beer and pizza.  Long time no see and he put on considerable weight.  No wonder, he ate 1 1/2 of the two pizzas we ordered and drank more beer than I ever remember him drinking.

Anyway, we maintained more than the 6' recommended for social distancing, but I'm wondering, is Covid spread by phartz???


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


>


@hollydolly 

VIDEO UNAVAILABLE

The Uploader has not made this video available in your country.


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry about that Pinks.... that's Neil's own Channel

..so he's not made it available in Canada..?...wow!!

here's a version uploaded by CBS news..


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Sorry about that Pinks.... that's Neil's own Channel
> 
> ..so he's not made it available in Canada..?...wow!!
> 
> here's a version uploaded by CBS news..


Thanks for trying @hollydolly  .. same thing, not available in my country


----------



## hollydolly

OMG...must be Canada blocking it, surely....


----------



## hollydolly

just search for Neil Diamond , Covid sweet caroline... (on youtube ) pinks


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> just search for Neil Diamond , Covid sweet caroline... (on youtube ) pinks


Thanks, Hols .. found it .. brilliant!


----------



## chic




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> Sorry about that Pinks.... that's Neil's own Channel
> 
> ..so he's not made it available in Canada..?...wow!!
> 
> here's a version uploaded by CBS news..


He didn't make it available in Australia either.


----------



## Tish

*This is how you wear your mask.*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## chic

Covid Christmas with the pets.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Social distancing.


----------



## chic

Covid Christmas Carol.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

chic said:


> If this is inappropriate in any way the mods can remove it. But since we're all feeling isolated and stressed, I thought maybe a little humor could help? So share your funny stuff here please. It's hard to feel pain or helplessness when you're laughing.
> 
> View attachment 96250


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I love starting the day with a smile!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## grahamg

* 
.......................2019
Stay away from negative people.

.......................2020
Stay away from positive people.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## FastTrax

SeaBreeze said:


>



Ummmmmm. SB is this some type of secret squirrel thing?


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Tish

*The Precious.*


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> *The Precious.*
> 
> View attachment 140534



OMG Tish................WTH is that?


----------



## chic

What happens when the elves are working from home.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

FastTrax said:


> OMG Tish................WTH is that?


Smeagol out of Lord of the Rings, instead of him catching his precious ring he catching the toilet paper.


----------



## Tish

Social distancing.


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> Smeagol out of Lord of the Rings, instead of him catching his precious ring he catching the toilet paper.



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Could you imagine going to the potty and seeing that thing coming out of it? No? Neither can I, lol.


----------



## Tish

FastTrax said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Could you imagine going to the potty and seeing that thing coming out of it? No? Neither can I, lol.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Covid Christmas carol.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Exercising with a friend Covid style.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> View attachment 141621



OMG Tish ROTFLMAO x 5 That truly is the best gif I have ever seen. Bar none that is a solid 5'ver.


----------



## Tish

FastTrax said:


> OMG Tish ROTFLMAO x 5 That truly is the best gif I have ever seen. Bar none that is a solid 5'ver.
> 
> View attachment 141660
> 
> View attachment 141661
> 
> View attachment 141662
> 
> View attachment 141663
> 
> View attachment 141664


It reminded me of blue Pacman


----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

Apparently what we're all supposed to know about this pandemic is summed up here:


----------



## grahamg

It will be good to be able to do this with our friends again too:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Covid battle guard.


----------



## grahamg

This wont work I'm guessing, (if it doesn't I'll relate the narrative to the cartoon):


----------



## grahamg

On a roll now:


----------



## grahamg

One last go on the same theme:


----------



## chic

Covid new year.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## grahamg

Don't know why I didn't think of this before, this thread is a wide open opportunity to post jokes starting, "Off to the doctor I did go,...., now if only I can clean them up enough for the fairly polite company here(?)

I remember one my father used to repeat a joke or rhyme about a man being castigated by his doctor for getting his girlfriend pregnant, and the young mans account started, 
"I took down her combinations,
 and undertook the investigations"!
The doctor said: "You did her no good"!
The young man replied: "I did her as well as I ........  
(you'll have to fill the last word in yourself)


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## StarSong

It may take a village to raise a child but it takes an entire vineyard to home school one.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> View attachment 144988


Not sure what this is but it's pretty creepy.


----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Tish

*Let's all do the Wash'em dance.*


----------



## grahamg

Children's Christmas cracker joke, (slightly updated  !):

"I caught Coved 19 on a carousel,......., it was just going around"


----------



## chic

My covid era wardrobe is beginning to look like this.


I've got better hair though.


----------



## Tish

*Social distancing wrestling style.  *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

Every few days try on your jeans just to make sure they still fit. Your pajama bottoms will have you believe all is well in the kingdom.


----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Too much covid togetherness?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

chic said:


> Too much covid togetherness?
> 
> View attachment 145894


Like the curlers, a reference to anyone on the forum I wonder?


----------



## grahamg




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

What I’m gonna miss most after this pandemic is over is having certain businesses assure me that they’re cleaning things that all my life I’d assumed they’d been cleaning.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Covid drivers.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

Not sure if this link will work, or folks can see cartoons:

https://www.wired.com/story/wired-cartoons-week-35/


----------



## grahamg




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

Life is short....,

Make sure you spend as much time, 
as possible on the internet arguing,
with strangers about Covid politics !


----------



## Happyflowerlady




----------



## grahamg




----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

I have cracked the problem, what's more, there's no shortage of supply.


----------



## chic

Covid dining out.


----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*What The.......*


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mike

Just an ordinary family, not professionals, the father
is a University Lecturer and the mother is a housewife,
they have several YouTube videos out about the virus
and they are humorous.

Mike.


----------



## Dana

Mike said:


> Just an ordinary family, not professionals, the father
> is a University Lecturer and the mother is a housewife,
> they have several YouTube videos out about the virus
> and they are humorous.
> 
> Mike.


Hahahahaha - love it


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Where there is a will, there is a way*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog

At last... a mask I can use.


----------



## Tish




----------



## fmdog44

A man 117yrs. old beat the virus reported on 02/09/21


----------



## Tish

fmdog44 said:


> A man 117yrs. old beat the virus reported on 02/09/21


That is amazing!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

I thought this was cute.


----------



## grahamg

I've been looking for the cartoon where a woman points out to "Batman, you are not wearing your mask properly", but cant find it unfortunately.

I thought you'd find these examples from a newspaper article almost as funny:

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/08/well/live/coronavirus-face-mask-mistakes.html


----------



## Tish




----------



## MrPants




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Has the quarantine made you out of shape?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Plastic surgeons are going to make a fortune.


----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Wrong mask lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

Still not used to walking up to a bank teller while wearing a mask and asking for money.


----------



## SilentSoul

Tish said:


> View attachment 150576


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Social Distancing.  *


----------



## Tish

Wrong mask, but so cute


----------



## chic

I've lost so much money to covid in the past year. I can relate.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Too funny.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Brookswood

Having had both my shots, I guess I am now supposed to pose with my shirt sleeve rolled up showing my flexed bicep muscle. This indicates that one is some sort of super duper person, Right?    I see these photos everywhere.     Perhaps one side effect of the vaccine is turn a normal person into bragging idiot


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Awww so cute*


----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## RnR




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pinky

JonDouglas said:


>


@JonDouglas 
I find that many of your posts are completely blank .. am I just not seeing images posted in them?


----------



## AprilSun

Pinky said:


> @JonDouglas
> I find that many of your posts are completely blank .. am I just not seeing images posted in them?


This last one he posted is blank for me also so it's not just you.


----------



## Pinky

AprilSun said:


> This last one he posted is blank for me also so it's not just you.


That's odd, because even if you choose not to write a comment, you have to enter at least one letter, period, comma, question mark, etc.


----------



## JonDouglas

Pinky said:


> @JonDouglas
> I find that many of your posts are completely blank .. am I just not seeing images posted in them?


Thanks for letting me know.  I know what the problem is (server block) and am fixing affected images going forward.


----------



## SetWave

That little square with a question mark seems like he might have been trying to post a picture that failed.  But, we'll need to ask a five-year-old to be sure.


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pinky

SetWave said:


> That little square with a question mark seems like he might have been trying to post a picture that failed.  But, we'll need to ask a five-year-old to be sure.


I never see that


----------



## SetWave

Pinky said:


> I never see that


I see it all the time.


----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> @JonDouglas
> I find that many of your posts are completely blank .. am I just not seeing images posted in them?


It's the same my way Pinky.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 154100


He looks like Homer Simpson


----------



## Tish

New mask for dating couples.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Cartoonists around the world take on a global pandemic​People say laughter is the best medicine. So while humor may not actually be antiviral, a few good laughs or wry smiles might just help as we all hunker down and try to keep our wits through the Covid-19 crisis. Cartoonists from around the world have been applying their wits to find the lighter side of the global pandemic.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

Darn mask, keeps fogging my glasses.


----------



## JonDouglas

I asked my physician how long COVID problems would last.  He said, "I am a doctor, not a politician."


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Pretty smart.*


----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> *Pretty smart.*
> View attachment 156094


I just use my elbow.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> I just use my elbow.


Me too .. or my key.


----------



## Tish

StarSong said:


> I just use my elbow.


Me too.


----------



## Tish

*Run Indiana!*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Begining quarantine.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Social distancing dance.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> View attachment 158566


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave

They said wear a mask to go shopping but everybody else had clothes on.


----------



## Tish




----------



## digifoss




----------



## Tish




----------



## digifoss




----------



## digifoss




----------



## digifoss




----------



## digifoss




----------



## digifoss




----------



## SetWave




----------



## digifoss




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## digifoss




----------



## Tish




----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> View attachment 159616


I'd be great at this one!


----------



## Tish

StarSong said:


> I'd be great at this one!


Me too


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Covid stress makes you crazy and I feel crazy today.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Autumn72

RadishRose said:


>


But they have hepa ventilation air filtration. No need to panic.


----------



## Autumn72

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 96407


I didnt get the clams one


----------



## Autumn72

Pink Biz said:


> *Cat quarantine
> 
> View attachment 98026*


Need milk for coffee no one is answering my texts


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Autumn72 said:


> Need milk for coffee


I buy a can or two of evaporated milk for a coffee emergency. It's better than nothing.

You might also pick up a jar of that milk powder in case.


----------



## RadishRose

Autumn72 said:


> I didnt get the clams one


That's ok, You have to have seen a certain movie to get it. I didn't either.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> That's ok, You have to have seen a certain movie to get it. I didn't either.


I didn't see one about clams.  The quoted image was Yoda from Star Wars...


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I buy a can or two of evaporated milk for a coffee emergency. It's better than nothing.
> 
> You might also pick up a jar of that milk powder in case.


I always have several containers of shelf-stable milk in my pantry.  Almond and oat milks for me because I don't do dairy, but cow milk is also available.  My husband uses Cremora type stuff - that keeps for decades, I think.  

Any of the above beats black coffee for me, that's for sure.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> I buy a can or two of evaporated milk for a coffee emergency. It's better than nothing.
> 
> You might also pick up a jar of that milk powder in case.


I'm going to have to remember to get some of that.  I'm always worried about having a coffee emergency


----------



## chic

Even cats go crazy from covid.


----------



## digifoss




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## StarSong

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 161578


And you thought the ladies of SF didn't still have it going on.  Climb that pole, GF, you're lookin' good!


----------



## chic

I told my friends I was going to drive to South America to escape all the covid stuff and they laughed. Here's my route.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## ProTruckDriver




----------



## Tish




----------



## digifoss




----------



## digifoss




----------



## digifoss




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## digifoss




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## digifoss




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## digifoss




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Covid warfare


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ladybj

I washed my hands with soap and used so much sanitizer,my urine clean the toilet..


----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

Remembering 2020


----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

Tish said:


> View attachment 163657


Does she wear that frightening thing to kid-friendly places?!


----------



## MickaC




----------



## hollydolly

chic said:


> View attachment 155808


LOL..you  have no idea just how true that is....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Waiting for someone to take your call due to fewer personnel due to covid.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

My covid wishlist.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

How we might all feel due to lockdowns


----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

In case you were wondering about the meaning of life during this pandemic at all(?)


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Too much pizza delivery during covid?


----------



## John cycling

That box looks appetizing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Psychological effects of covid.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## grahamg

Catwoman after catching Covid 19:


Caption: "I have to admit Catwoman you are not as I expected"!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

John cycling said:


>


The subtlety of this one escaped me at first.   !


----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

My mood during this whole thing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg




----------



## grahamg




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Jokes only those with plenty of time on their hands could think of such as in lockdowns:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## win231

Covid Experts


----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## chic




----------



## Lethe200

A bit disingenuous - unvaccinated folks should wear masks to protect themselves.


----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Don't quit fixing yourself up just because of mask wearing. Even the potato looks better!


----------



## Capt Lightning

My daughter told me this one... true, funny, but sad.

She was on a video conference to a colleague (both in their own homes) when the colleague's father, who suffers from dementia, walked into the room with a newspaper in one hand and a cup of tea in the other.  He thrust the newspaper in front of the screen and asked "What's this Covid thing".  His daughter said, "It's an illness, a bit like a very bad flu" .  He thought for a moment and said, "Oh, its blue.  Well that's OK"  turned and left the room.


----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## RnR




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

What we might be fancying just now,........


----------



## grahamg

And we've always been fools for these ones, pandemic or no pandemic:


----------



## John cycling

https://i.redd.it/fd9ur5t192371.png


----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## grahamg

"How we all feel"(?)


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Did you adopt a kitten for company during the lockdown?


----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

John cycling said:


>


"Stupid people might be confused by this"!


----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Real thinkers joke, during the pandemic


----------



## grahamg

Or you may have taken up painting,.......


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

The one way markers in store aisles are gone.


----------



## Ladybj

This is JUST humor - nothing more.  His dad got the Vax.

My Son:  Mom did you hear about the killer mosquitos coming?
Me:  No - What?
Son:  Yes, they are targeting people who got the covid vaccine shot.  

I just had to smh.  He has an over the top sense of humor.


----------



## Kadee




----------



## Ladybj

Kadee46 said:


> View attachment 169403


GOOD ONE


----------



## Ladybj

John cycling said:


>


   Hubby had it a bit rough...but better now.


----------



## Ladybj

Tish said:


> View attachment 166751


This is toooo funny.  It goes well with dealing with an Introverted husband as well...


----------



## Ladybj

chic said:


> View attachment 166924


FUNNY and soooooo true


----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## grahamg

Tish said:


> View attachment 170239


Hubby and cat?


----------



## Tish

grahamg said:


> Hubby and cat?


LOL To funny


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ladybj

@Tish  You have the most funny post!!!!!  If I need a good laugh, I know where to come.


----------



## Ladybj

John cycling said:


> View attachment 169928


LOVE LOVE LOVE Your post.  SOOOOO True!!!


----------



## Tish

Ladybj said:


> @Tish  You have the most funny post!!!!!  If I need a good laugh, I know where to come.


Glad they make you laugh.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

My covid temperament.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

When covid makes you so stressed you don't even know where the dog is.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Social Distancing  *


----------



## Jules




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling

New covid variant in the UK


----------



## CinnamonSugar

John cycling said:


> New covid variant in the UK
> 
> View attachment 171762


Don’t get it.  And Sorry, I don’t find a swastika funny in any circumstance


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Covid wildlife. Even the bears have gone nuts.


----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg




----------



## grahamg




----------



## grahamg




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## grahamg




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Furryanimal

CinnamonSugar said:


> Don’t get it.  And Sorry, I don’t find a swastika funny in any circumstance



The _swastika_ is a symbol with many styles and meanings and can be found in many cultures.
The *swastika* symbol, 卐 (_right-facing_ or _clockwise_) or 卍 (_left-facing_, _counterclockwise_, or *sauwastika*), is an ancient religious icon in the cultures of Eurasia. It is used as a symbol of divinity and spirituality in Indian religions, including Hinduism, Buddhism and Jainism.
Unfortunately Nazi Germany gave it a bad name.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656

*We're gonna make it after all.

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## peramangkelder

Please watch this 57 second youtube video....it will make you smile


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## chic

Covid meanderings.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## John cycling




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## chic

When covid stress makes you feel mean.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Furryanimal said:


>


Fantastic family -- especially the dog.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Furryanimal said:


> Removed by poster.  Site glitch caused duplication.


----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish

*Social distancing.*


----------



## grahamg

Furryanimal said:


>


One of the greatest renditions of an adapted song I've ever listened to, the harmonies and each family member taking the lead for short spells, though mum is the main lead singer, was absolutely wonderful, and as suggested, crowned off by the entrance of the Labrador dog!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lakeland living

Lock down?? Virus??
When?


----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Chris P Bacon

What would happen if the Titanic sank in 2020


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

My covid ponderings...


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Lakeland living

I will be doing what works for me, it has so far....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic

They wouldn't let us meet anymore.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon

chic said:


> They wouldn't let us meet anymore.
> 
> View attachment 176026


Girls just want to have fun!


----------



## chic

Chris P Bacon said:


> Girls just want to have fun!


But they have guns! Must be a book group in the U.S.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

chic said:


> But they have guns! Must be a book group in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 176100


Maybe they got the idea to use guns to rob banks from books that they read? Books must be bad. Maybe it’s time to quarantine the bad books. Those ladies on the left appear to be some sort of conspirators. Maybe they’re thinking of harming the man on the other bench or is he merely practicing social distancing? Every day, the world feels more complicated than ever.


----------



## John cycling




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## OscarW

This video will clear up any confusing questions you might have about COVID.


----------



## chic

When covid is driving you nuts...



I did too.


----------



## Tish




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon

chic said:


> View attachment 176387


And that truly is the bottom line.


----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

Another one very loosely connected with thread topic:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady

X


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


> View attachment 179439


Pretty in pink!   
Blue ain't your color.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Groan Joke of the week  *


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## win231

I like this comment from an article about many vaccinated cruise ship passengers being infected with Covid:
_"Now boarding for the SS Covid."_


----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I can understand his reasoning but it still strikes me as funny. Read about what one business CEO feels about Covid's Delta variant.

*Delta CEO reveals he's still refusing to call it the Delta variant*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish

*Waiting for a Covid cure.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 179030


Lawd *have* mercy!


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Wombat




----------



## Tish

They have already started swooping here!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

Older people have been drinking more during the lockdowns they say, so this could be useful:


----------



## grahamg

Then there are all the failures to understand what has gone on before the the pandemic, (tenuous link alert):


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## John cycling




----------



## John cycling




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

When our minds get challenged due to Covid 19:


----------



## grahamg

When our minds give out due to Covid 19:


----------



## Tish

grahamg said:


> When our minds get challenged due to Covid 19:
> 
> View attachment 184058


LOL, too funny


----------



## Tish

I need this mask


----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

Trouble with husbands during pandemic and aftermath, here's a solution:


----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish

*If this mask doesn't scream social distancing, I don't know what will.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## squatting dog

Got my 3rd shot.  Feeling good.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

This is the most insane thing I've seen since shoveling snow with a mask on.


----------



## Tish

*These are so cool.*


----------



## grahamg

What folks have been dreaming up during lockdowns:


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## grahamg

Someone else filling in their time dreaming up novel placards:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lawrence00

Tish said:


> View attachment 186326


It's that dog look when they know their friends are gonna LOL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## grahamg

Pre-Covid pandemic conversations (or humour dreamt up during lockdowns):


----------



## Murrmurr

Told my luggage there won’t be any vacations because of COVID.

Now I’m dealing with emotional baggage.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## CinnamonSugar

I think it’s irony at it’s finest that the faceshields we use for PPE are made in China!


----------



## Murrmurr

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 186776
> I think it’s irony at it’s finest that the faceshields we use for PPE are made in China!


So is toilet paper.


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

Those who deny science perhaps(?):


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## ManjaroKDE

Found on the HCA site


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

On the way to the Covid vaccination centre I got jabbed in a different place:


----------



## chic

Hiding out. In Tampa they've been vaccinating the animals.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

ManjaroKDE said:


> Found on the HCA site
> View attachment 189866


HCA?  That is the organization (hospital) that employed hubby.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## ManjaroKDE

PamfromTx said:


> HCA?  That is the organization (hospital) that employed hubby.


Actually it's from the ' Herman Cain Award' site. Like to read them.  That's how the readers refer to it.


----------



## grahamg

Getting on one another's nerves during pandemic:


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## grahamg

More lockdown thinking when you've got too much time on your hands:


----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

More dreamin up silly stuff in lockdowns:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## grahamg

The way it is, (more musings during pandemic lockdowns I guess):


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

How we argued ,(during the pandemic):


----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

(A bit corny that one I knw!)


----------



## grahamg




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*What The????*


----------



## chic




----------



## GAlady




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg




----------



## grahamg




----------



## grahamg

What some people are thinking up during pandemic lockdowns:


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish

*What the....?*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Alligatorob

From the New Yorker https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2021/06/21/a-lexicon-for-the-late-pandemic :

_*p.c.s.d. (post-covid stress disorder):*_ The nightmare we will have for the rest of our lives: you’re walking down the street when you suddenly realize that you’re naked, but it’s just your face.

_*spring fever:*_ A side effect of the second shot.

_*auntie vaxxers:*_ The cascade of relatives due to visit you now that they’ve been vaccinated.

_*anti-aunt variant:*_ An excuse used to further delay visits of Auntie Vaxxers, as in “A new variant just turned up from Tasmania, so you and Uncle Lloyd might need to hold off a little longer.”

_*super-mutant variant:*_ A far more dire and usually fictional excuse used when the first variant doesn’t work, as in “I hear that this new strain mainly attacks elderly bald men who bowl, so you can understand why I’m worried about Uncle Lloyd getting it.”

_*covalgia:*_ Nostalgia for certain aspects of the pandemic—e.g., reduced traffic, more birds, fewer mass shootings, no office birthday parties.

_*lax vaxxer:*_ Someone who experiences full vaccination the way an animal might experience being freed from a zoo: by running wild and invading other people’s personal space. Immune to both _covid_ and social cues.

_*heard immunity:*_ A natural resistance to streaming any more movies featuring the late actor John Heard, including but not limited to “Home Alone,” “C.H.U.D.,” “Heart Beat,” and “Cat People.”

_*viral load:*_ The number of popular videos you downloaded onto your computer during the pandemic, thus slowing its operating speed.

_*anti-masquer:*_ Someone opposed to masques (a sixteenth-century form of amateur dramatic entertainment) for reasons that have nothing to do with anything.

_*covid-34:*_ Formerly _covid_-19, then _covid_-30, but we’re not going to dwell on this, O.K.? Eating was a relatively healthy way to relieve the stress of isolation. I’m fine with it; you should be fine with it, too.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Alrighty then.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Remember, trust your Doctor.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## John cycling




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish

*Bwahahahaha!   *


----------



## grahamg

How some people feel about others following the pandemic:


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## FastTrax

Is It Real Or Is It Memorex?

www.france24.com/en/tv-shows/truth-or-fake/20211112-hoax-covid-19-vaccination-video-goes-completely-viral-on-social-media


----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Does covid have you spending more time with your furkids than with people?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

How did the health experts lie? They said a mask and gloves was enough to go to the grocery store. When I got there, everyone else had clothes on!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

What did the single guy say to the single woman during lockdown? “If COVID doesn’t take you out, can I?”


----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Concerning Covid or,....


----------



## Lawrence00

Last year

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...to-discover-its-a-scarecrow-20200511.amp.html


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Lawrence00 said:


> Last year
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...to-discover-its-a-scarecrow-20200511.amp.html


I am willing to bet the look on their faces was priceless.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Or alternatively:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic

Has covid made you irritable?


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Well, not all of them, I guess but quite a few!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish

*Social distancing!*


----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish

Chris P Bacon said:


>


You pick the Volcano, I will fetch a Politician.


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Tish said:


> View attachment 197042


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## chic




----------



## GAlady

*Only time I have seen him with a mask on.

*


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## John cycling




----------



## chic




----------



## SeaBreeze

Since this humor thread that was _supposed _to relieve stress has turned dark with conspiracy, I'll add some "humor" to balance it out.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## John cycling

chic said:


> View attachment 197606


Yes, there's one of them in here right now.


----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## GAlady




----------



## chic




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

:30


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

I'll bet no one will approach me Now!


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Not *exactly* about Covid 19 but it is _food_ for thought! (Pun intended!)


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Social distancing.  *


----------



## chic




----------



## Tish

*Social distancing #5*


----------



## Becky1951




----------



## chic

How unappetising.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Even the dog lol   *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Mizmo

NO NEEDLES


----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Alligatorob

Our Sherriff has decided that to support the local restaurants hard hit by Covid every man is required to invite a male friend to dinner at least once a week.

This is not optional, it is a mandatory mandate.


----------



## chic




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## John cycling




----------



## John cycling




----------



## John cycling




----------



## John cycling




----------



## John cycling




----------



## John cycling




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## chic

I thought this was cute as well as Christmasy.


----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

If they were dying in large numbers, that's all the talking heads would be spewing about day and night.


----------



## squatting dog

hmmmm.... good question.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

squatting dog said:


> hmmmm.... good question.
> 
> 
> View attachment 200599


We should investigate this shouldn't we, (anyone any idea how?)!


----------



## chic

Waiting for covid 2022. We're 22 months into 3 weeks to flatten the curve.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## grahamg

More silly things folks have been dreaming up during pandemic lockdowns:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

How we're all feeling due to the pandemic etc. maybe(?):


----------



## Tish

Sorry @grahamg


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

grahamg said:


> How we're all feeling due to the pandemic etc. maybe(?):
> 
> View attachment 201750


*I apologize Grahamg !*


----------



## grahamg

Tish said:


> Sorry @grahamg


About time too!


----------



## grahamg

Sassycakes said:


> *I apologize Grahamg !*


As its you, thank you, I accept your apology as gracefully as possible, but please dont do whatever you think you might have done again (obviously)!


----------



## chic




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## grahamg

How all men would like to think of themselves perhaps, following the pandemic:


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic

Are you still overeating because of lockdowns?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

chic said:


> View attachment 202230


Yes, "in your dreams" I'd suggest!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## chic




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Tish said:


> View attachment 202611



Here is why maybe:


----------



## Tish

grahamg said:


> Here is why maybe:
> 
> View attachment 202698


It's all true lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic

Anyone else noticed how covid has made waiting times longer when you call someone for info on just about anything?


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Murrmurr

I'm not sure what caused the virus, but I do know this is The Cure;


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*COVID’s lesser variants* 
Humor from The New Yorker magazine


----------



## chic




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon

From the New Yorker magazine -​​Symptoms of the New Variant May Include​
Ethan Kuperberg





Dry cough
Wet cough
The perfect cough—not too dry, not too wet
No cough
Any symptoms you typically have when you are dehydrated, are on your period, didn’t get a perfect night’s sleep, or are more than thirty years old
Sore throat
Throat that is not sore, just a little disappointed
Scratchy throat, but the kind that’s sexy
Hunger and/or loss of appetite
Watery eyes and you haven’t recently listened to the original Broadway-cast recording of “Sunday in the Park with George”
Clear eyes, coupled with a full heart and inability to lose
Feeling generally pretty good!
Tiredness (due to thinking about _COVID_-19)
Anxiety (about catching _COVID_-19)
Exhaustion (from panicking about _COVID_-19)
Foot asleep
When you rub your eyes and it just makes them feel scratchier, but you simply cannot stop rubbing
Inflamed ego
The feeling that your body just misses her touch—that’s all
Sweating the small stuff
Sweaty palms, weak knees, heavy arms, nervous—but on the surface calm and ready
Instagram ads are all for _COVID_-19
Insomnia
“Insomnia” (2002, Christopher Nolan)
The feeling that you’ve just gotta dance!
Sneezing and no one nearby saying “bless you”
Excessive and/or painful winking
Child recently wrote “_COVID_-19” on the mirror backward
Death
Other flu-like symptoms


----------



## chic




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Might not be so humorous when you think about it.


----------



## chic




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## grahamg

More of what folks thought up during pandemic lockdowns:


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

"All the above thought up during the global pandemic, (honest  )"!


----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## chic




----------



## GAlady




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

We may have seen this one before, but worth repeating perhaps:


----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog

Uncanny isn't it?


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## Marie5656

*The owner of the rat forum I belong to made this last year...starring her rats. Reminding us to "Washy-Wash."  She used her rat voices..so I put the words underneath






It’s WASHY-wash, not WISHY-wash
 That’s the way you do it!
 WASHY-wash, not WISHY-wash Together, we’ll get fru it!
 Grab some soap and use hot water Let’s all play along! 
Washing hands is lots ob fun ‘Cause you can sing dis song!
 It’s WASHY-wash, not WISHY-wash That’s the way you do it! 
WASHY-wash, not WISHY-wash Together, we’ll get fru it! 
Twenty seconds ain’t so long Be sure scrub boff sides
 Palms and fingeys, don’t stop there Tummy buttons, tails!
 It’s WASHY-wash, not WISHY-wash We know you can do it! WASHY-wash, not WISHY-wash 
Coronabirus—screw it!


*


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 206014


ROFLM*O!!


----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Vida May




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

How the pandemic has affected our memories:


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## GAlady




----------



## grahamg

More stuff dreamt up during pandemic lockdowns:


----------



## grahamg

More stuff dreamt up during lockdowns:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## grahamg

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 206865


Its probably good for the young to challenge social norms, (and those lips are probably fake anyway), but you do wonder when you see faces even a bit pumped up like this in girls about twenty years old,.., how will it all end(?)!


----------



## grahamg

More dreamt up during lockdowns:


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## grahamg

"Wow", (as Jackie Chan might have said), are you sure you're not falling into the "Lies, damn lies, and statistics trap", and encouraging the rest of us to follow?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon

chic said:


> View attachment 210554


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Have I shown you this "lockdown dreamt up humour" before, (if so it fits in nicely here anyway):


----------



## dseag2




----------



## chic




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic

Does covid put you in a bad temper?


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

@chic I’m glad we both survived Covid. Here’s a hug from Ecuador.


----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


>


I'd rather die now. Thank you.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> I'd rather die now. Thank you.


Be careful what you want, you just may get it.


----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


> Be careful what you want, you just may get it.


If I was put in the same situation as in that show, trust me, dying on your own terms is better.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

What if we died in similar ways that we kill other creatures? Squashed by a shoe? Or sent to slaughter at a certain age? I just don’t want to be in prolonged or agonizing pain before I die. Other than that, every crappy thing that’s happened to me in life, so far, changed for the better. So I’m hanging in there, until the bitter end.


----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


> What if we died in similar ways that we kill other creatures? Squashed by a shoe? Or sent yo slaughter at a certain age? I just don’t want to be in prolonged or agonizing pain before I die. Other than that, every crappy thing that’s happened to me in life, so far, changed for the better. So I’m hanging in there, until the bitter end.


I know. We can only hope for the best that we die peacefully and without pain. I'm also hanging on, with people like you helping me through it all.


----------



## chic

Chris P Bacon said:


> @chic I’m glad we both survived Covid. Here’s a hug from Ecuador.


That Keith Richards meme is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. Thanks dear.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

chic said:


> That Keith Richards meme is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. Thanks dear.
> 
> View attachment 211876


That Drew Barrymore smile is the cheeriest thing that I’ve seen in a bit! Surely you’re more than welcome and I thank you too just the same!


----------



## chic

You can really buy these things.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

*More humour "dreamt up during pandemic", (okay, maybe a little after!  ):



*


----------



## chic

I can't believe we got more snow.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic

Has covid aged you?  I know. This is cute.


----------



## RFW

Hope it's not a repost.


----------



## chic




----------



## RFW




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

When your cognitive abilities have waned during pandemic lockdowns etc., what you might consider doing:


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## chic




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JonSR77

Ukukele Orchestra of Great Britain During Lockdown...


----------



## chic




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Medusa

Chris P Bacon said:


>


That literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Medusa said:


> That literally made me laugh out loud.



If I brightened your day, that brightens mine as well.
A candle doesn’t lose anything by lighting another candle.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## grahamg

More stuff dreamt up during pandemic lockdowns:


----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

chic said:


> View attachment 216967


Take more water with it though, would be my advice!


----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

More stuff dreamt up during lockdowns:


----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Does this fit in here, (well its more humour being dreamt up!):


----------



## Bella




----------



## chic

When it's just you and the cat - again!


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## grahamg

Another strange thought or joke dreamt up during pandemic lockdowns:


----------



## chic

Some will really like this one.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## boliverchadsworth

safe and effective


----------



## win231




----------



## chic




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic




----------



## boliverchadsworth

chic said:


> View attachment 214911


----------



## boliverchadsworth

Safe and Effective------gotta love it...


----------



## chic

Covid related mental health issues?  Solution here.


----------



## Bella

Sign Posted Outside A Fencing Academy​


----------



## grahamg

More stuff dreamt up during Covid lockdowns:


----------



## Mizmo

grumpy Greta


----------



## chic




----------



## Bella

This music teacher wrote a song to help her process the transition to online teaching during lockdown.


----------



## chic

Bella said:


> This music teacher wrote a song to help her process the transition to online teaching during lockdown.


That is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## grahamg

More stuff dreamt up during lockdowns:


----------



## grahamg

Aint this the truth, (and its gotten no better since the pandemic):


----------



## chic




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## chic




----------



## Bella




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Dreamt up during pandemic I guess, (Surely not so either!!!!!!!!!!!):



Nor this one:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

All righty then... mask up and be safe.


----------



## chic




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## chic




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldman

Bella said:


>


This is a great idea. Just switch the bottle for a bottle of Hennessy Cognac.


----------



## chic

Novak Djokovic is world famous tennis player. He won Wimbledon in July but the U.S. Open in N.Y. will not allow him to play because he's not vaccinated.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## grahamg

More jokes dreamt up in lockdowns, (I claim!):


----------



## chic




----------



## Lethe200

oooh, the wonderful Carolyn Jones, playing Morticia Addams from the TV series. She was so wonderful in that role!


----------



## boliverchadsworth

This analysis found that there is an 84% increase in the relative incidence of cardiac-related death among males 18-39 years old within 28 days following mRNA vaccination. With a high level of global immunity to COVID-19, the benefit of vaccination is likely outweighed by this abnormally high risk of cardiac-related death among men in this age group. Non-mRNA vaccines were not found to have these increased risk florida 10/7/22


----------



## grahamg

More stuff dreamt up during lockdowns (I claim):


----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

This one cant be right obviously:


----------



## grahamg

You've all seen this one before (right?):


----------



## grahamg

Another cruel one here, (but who knows what goes through people's minds during pandemic lockdowns):


----------



## grahamg

My mate posting about his lovely wife again, (they've just enjoyed another anniversary so its all in jest):


----------



## chic




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

More jokes dreamt up in lockdwns:


----------



## grahamg

Hope you can read this one dreamt up during lockdowns, (hope you can read it - do you know I repeated this warning without realising it!!!!  ):


----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Some more jokes dreamed up during lockdowns:

"Misfortune": The kind of fortune that never misses! 

" Optimist": A proponent of the doctrine that black is white!


----------



## boliverchadsworth

chic said:


> If this is inappropriate in any way the mods can remove it. But since we're all feeling isolated and stressed, I thought maybe a little humor could help? So share your funny stuff here please. It's hard to feel pain or helplessness when you're laughing.
> 
> View attachment 96250


"safe and effective" our local morons have stopped that on the 6 ocock news propaganda public service by dr. quack-


----------



## chic




----------



## Disgustedman

chic said:


> View attachment 243063


That should be on a t shirt


----------



## grahamg

More stuff dreamt up during lockdowns:


----------



## chic




----------



## chic




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## John cycling




----------



## chic




----------



## Victoria

Bella said:


> This music teacher wrote a song to help her process the transition to online teaching during lockdown.


Oh my goodness! I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## chic




----------



## John cycling




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## chic




----------



## chic




----------



## chic




----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

Dont we all know one(?):


----------



## grahamg

More humour from lockdowns:


----------



## chic




----------



## grahamg

More humour from lockdowns:


----------



## grahamg




----------



## chic




----------



## Bella




----------

